# Lateral ankle sprain & MRI



## jhhyun2004 (28 Mar 2016)

I'm a new recruit, only been enrolled for 3 months now. 
We were doing a ruck march in our BMQ, I stepped on a pothole, rolled my ankle outwards.
Have had X-ray, and ruled out that it wasn't a fracture.
It's been almost 2 weeks since I was injured, and still feel the pain around the lateral side of my ankle.
I am seeing a sports med physician soon, and was going to ask if I can take MRI to know whether it's a torn or stretched ligament.
But would CAF pay for the cost of MRI, as a medical coverage?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mariomike (28 Mar 2016)

jhhyun2004 said:
			
		

> But would CAF pay for the cost of MRI, as a medical coverage?



Your post does not say if you are Reserve or Regular. Neither does your profile.

_If Reserve_,  you may find this of interest,

Injured Class A
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118630/post-1360891.html#msg1360891
Reply #8



			
				jhhyun2004 said:
			
		

> been enrolled for 3 months now.



This discussion may not belong in Enrollment Medical.

For future reference - _if the OP is a Reservist _- perhaps "Lateral ankle sprain & MRI" will be merged with, "Injured Class A".


----------



## medicineman (28 Mar 2016)

I have my doubts anyone is going to MRI an ankle sprain with only 2 weeks of pain - they take on average 8 weeks to heal, and that's if you're not continuing to abuse it.  Keep doing your therapy and look after it...it'll be sore for a bit unfortunately.

MM


----------



## Nudibranch (29 Mar 2016)

Hard to tell what you mean by pay for - since you were injured on duty, the CAF will pay for things that the civi system won't cover, if you need them (for ex, if you need physiotherapy).

Imaging studies like MRI are covered under the civi system (your provincial health care). If your doc thinks you need one, he or she will refer you. Now, for an ankle 2 weeks post-injury, with still some pain, are you likely to get an MRI within the next few...months? Probably not, with good reason. Will the CAF pay for a private "queue-jumping" MRI for you? Again, probably not - what you're experiencing is normal, and not a reason to start booking private imaging studies.


----------



## mariomike (29 Mar 2016)

jhhyun2004 said:
			
		

> But would CAF pay for the cost of MRI, as a medical coverage?



Your post and profile do not say which province you are in, but,

"If you have Ontario Health Insurance Plan (OHIP) coverage, you can receive MRI scans at no cost providing we receive a requisition signed by an Ontario physician certified with the College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario (CPSO). MRI scans paid by third party payers (insurance companies, WSIB, Canadian Military) will also be at no cost to patients. However pre-approval from third party payer is required before the MRI scan is scheduled."
http://kingstonmri.com/faq/

"We were doing a ruck march in our BMQ,"

This discussion may not belong in Enrollment Medical.


----------

